# Gibt es noch Werbevermarkter die nach Page-Impressions bezahlen?



## Ruediger (9. Juli 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

meine Frage ist folgende: Es gibt 1000 Partnerprogramme mit Bannern ohen Ende. Jedoch wird meistens nur Pay-per-click, pay-per-sale oder pay-per-lead angeboten.

Gibt es noch Vermarkter (egal ob für kleine oder große Websites) die pro angezeigtem banner (oder popup) also pay-per-view bezahlen?
wenn ja, wer kennt welche?


gruß
ruediger


----------

